# Skid Steer Back Hoes



## lx665 (Jan 26, 2001)

How many of you use a back hoe on your skid steer? What brands do you use, and are you happy with their performance? Are they strong enough to set underground LP tanks? I'm looking for pros and cons for their uses. If you had it to do over, would you spend the extra money and buy a mini excavator?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If I had to get a machine I would go for the two skidsteer and mini excavator.1 reason you can be running two machines at onece getting job done quicker .2 you can make more because your charging for two not one with and atachment and .3 you don't have to speand time switching from one to another.I have run both a mini excavatore and did the skidstreer with the attachment and i would rather go for the combo than the attachment.


----------



## Rex Mann (Nov 26, 2000)

We have a mini-X and a skid loader. Mini-X does three times the job an attachment could do. The hoe attachments make the machine very very heavy and cumbersome. We had rented an attachment before. It did not allow us into a tight area. That is why we bought a TB125.

Rex


----------



## EarthTech Landscapes (Feb 7, 2001)

Rex how do you like your TB125? i've been thinking of buying one but the TB135 suits me better, or maybe a 145. I have pasted up several good used machines because they were not Takecuhi. I have also been toying with the idea of buying a Kubota trackhoe i think the size is a KX121. let me know what you think. becaause i really need one, to go with the bobcat.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If you had the chance to buy a mini excavator no mater what the brand a a very good deal I would of taken it .Use it and make so good cash with it and then sell and buy the one that you really performs best.Never pass up a good deal unless it is a peice of junk.


----------



## Rex Mann (Nov 26, 2000)

Earthtech,

We love the TB125. It is a 2000 model. Digs a foot deeper then the old model, that is why the model number is 125 it used to be 025. Has 5 less horse power than a 025 but more lifting ability. They are getting alot more out of the hydraulics these days.

In its class, 6000 pounds, it has the best lifting numbers, digs the deepest and the most features. It also came plumbed out to the end of the stick for attachments like tampers and breakers. It is the only Mini X we looked at, which came with a bucket. With the others you picked the size and paid for it. Buckets run around $750.00. Make sure your deal includes a bucket when talking dollars to the dealer. 

We would have had to buy a bobcat 331 to get the same lifting from them. A 331 was about 10G more.

We can do the base course of retaining walls in unbelievable time. We use it to dig out patios and walkways when there is established landscaping and turf involved. Our gehl, which is trackless can really make a mess.

We had always rented one when we needed it. But, the 1 1/2 hour of picking it up and then the 1 1/2 hour of time dropping it off got old real fast.

Wish we would have bought it sooner.

Rex


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

i would say by the mini, having used both ( a mini and a bobcat) i think that they complement each other so well. When we stuck the bobcat in mud, we could pull it out with the mini. the backhoe attachment looks super cumbersome, the mini x is so elegant. The grading blade is very useful to, i'm getting better at it, but i could pretty much grade a gravel driveway with it in a couple hours of experience

we ran a bobcat 883, traded it for an NH 190
excavator, 331


----------



## EarthTech Landscapes (Feb 7, 2001)

I'll probavly buy a Takechui This spring, i have always had good luck with them. i really don't care for the bobcat mini-x , i have used several of them and compareed to the Takecuhi they are under powered . Thanks for the advice.


----------

